# Angelspezi 8-Bein Luxus Karpfenliege Bedchair mit Matratze



## am-angelsport (14. April 2014)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

TOP Angebot


*Angelspezi *
*8-Bein Luxus Karpfenliege *
*mit abnehmbarer Matratze*


*nur 99,99 €
*
*
 *​ Sehr stabile 8-Bein Liege in sehr guter Qualität.
Maximal gepolstert und Isoliert durch abnehmbare Isomatte auf der Liegefläche.
 Die Matratze aus Vliespolster lässt sich einfach abnehmen, Befestigung mittels Klettbänder.
 Das Fußteil der Liegenpolsterung ist abwaschenbar.
Die Bepolsterung der Liege kann man nach Bedarf härter oder weicher einstellen.
 Die Rückenlehne lässt sich über Rasten leicht verstellen und arretieren.
 Durch das vierte Beinpaar ist ein Kippen der Liege so gut wie unmöglich.
 Kopfkissen herausnehmbar
 Beine stufenlos einstellbar!
Rahmen: Stahl (pulverbeschichtet)
Material: 100% Polyester 600D PU 
 
Neopren-Mesh-Kissen
 Maße: 202 x 86 x 43 cm
 Höhe verstellbar: von ca. 32cm - 43cm
 Transportmaß: 86 x 26 x 82cm
Gewicht: 12,5 kg
 Belastbar bis ca. 180 kg
Art. Nr. HYB018​
​ http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...pfenliege-Bedchair-mit-Matratze_p76107_x2.htm







http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...pfenliege-Bedchair-mit-Matratze_p76107_x2.htm

bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.



www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de




[FONT=&quot]bei Fragen oder Interesse können sie uns täglich von 9.30Uhr bis 19.00 Uhr telefonisch erreichen.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Bestellhotline: 07143 – 9607911[/FONT]




Beste Grüße

Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

